# Practise, Practise



## phil664 (Jun 22, 2004)

Super photo of the '11 in "just messing" Roy,

I'm still playing with all the manual settings alien to me so far.










Phil


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

hi phil iv'e got to agree on the manual setting part of digital photography its all a mystery to me.

iv.e got a fuji S700 and the user manual i find very limited there must be a definitive publication somewhere on the use of digital cameras ie how to use RAW files light settings and so on and the use of macro.

cheers bandylegss


----------



## phil664 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi Bandylegss,

I've got virtually the same same camera, and when I selected RAW format(playing when I first got it) all I found was that the file size went big, really big, so that the capacity of the supplied 32mb card went down to only two or three exposures and that half the photo apps. on my pc wouldn't suport or recognise the extension. I have since purchased more memory!

The other shock was that the manual for the digital camera was three times as large than for a comparable film camera. As stated elsewhere my expectation exceeded my abilities by some margin. Still, time to re-read the manual and keep clicking away. At least it only costs time not film!

Phil


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Phil,

Looks good to me









The great thing about digital is the ability to take 100's of pictures 'till you get it just right (or as good as I can, in my case







) and it has not cost a penny. I still miss the "feel of a proper camera" though









MIKE..


----------

